# Nicht passivfähige Verben



## polina.hgswrkl

Hallo an alle,

ich beschäftige mich immer noch mit dem Passiv und hätte eine Frage und zwar über die nicht passivfähigen Verben. Es gibt viele Gruppen von ihnen und zu einer gehören die Verben, die Infinitiv ohne "zu" zu bilden, zum Beispiel "sehen", "hören", "fühlen" usw. Sie können aber auch im Passiv verwendet werden, wenn das Subjekt Agens ist, zum Beispiel, "Wir haben die Sonnenfinsternis gesehen"= "Die Sonnenfinsternis ist von uns gesehen worden". Den Satz "Wir haben den Unfall gesehen" kann aber nicht in Passiv umgesetzt werden, weil das Subjekt Demi-Agens ist. Und hier ist die Frage: verstehen sie den Unterschied?, weil ich die ehrlich gesagt nicht sehe. Und was könnten sie über die folgenden Sätze sagen, so wie "Er hat schon fast die ganze Welt gesehen" und "Er hörte den Schrei"? Ich persöhnlich denke, in dem ersten Satz es moglich sei, den Passiv zu bilden, also "Fast die ganze Welt ist schon von ihm gesehen worden", in dem zweiten aber nicht. Mein Lehrbuch denkt aber anders und meint, in dem ersten Satz sei es nicht möglich, während in dem zweiten kann man Passiv bilden, "Der Schrei wurde von ihm gehört". Deswegen bin ich wirklich verwirrt 

Über die Antwort würde ich mich sehr freuen!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Polina


----------



## Hutschi

Hallo, willkommen im Forum.

Wir haben den Unfall gesehen.

Das bildet den Passiv normal.

Der Unfall wurde von uns gesehen.

Schon fast die ganze Welt wurde von ihm gesehen. Das ist metaphorisch und eine Übertreibung, aber sprachlich korrekt.
Der Schrei wurde von ihm gehört. Ganz normal.

Das ist alles möglich.

Passiv ist aber oft schlechter Stil. Wichtig ist die Form, weil man nicht anzugeben braucht, wer etwas gemacht hat.
Der Schrei wurde gehört.

Всего хорошего


----------



## polina.hgswrkl

Hutschi said:


> Hallo, willkommen im Forum.
> 
> Wir haben den Unfall gesehen.
> 
> Das bildet den Passiv normal.
> 
> Der Unfall wurde von uns gesehen.
> 
> Schon fast die ganze Welt wurde von ihm gesehen. Das ist metaphorisch und eine Übertreibung, aber sprachlich korrekt.
> Der Schrei wurde von ihm gehört. Ganz normal.
> 
> Das ist alles möglich.
> 
> Passiv ist aber oft schlechter Stil. Wichtig ist die Form, weil man nicht anzugeben braucht, wer etwas gemacht hat.
> Der Schrei wurde gehört.
> 
> Всего хорошего



Hallo,

vielen Dank für die Antwort!

Ich habe gerade im Internet gefunden, dass das nur für die Verben gilt, wenn sie tatsächlich modalverbähnlich mit einem Infinitiv verbunden sind, nicht wenn sie als Vollverben verwendet werden. Heißt das also, dass der Satz "Ich fühle Mitleid mit ihm" auch in Passiv umgesetzt sein kann? Für mich würde das aber seltsam klingen..


----------



## JörnL

Beispiele von nicht passivfähige Verben mit direktem objekt sind  
Du kannst das Geld behalten [XX Das Geld kann von dir behalten werden XX]
Du darfst das [XX Das wird von dir gedurft XX]
Ich kenne ihn [XX Er wird von mir gekannt XX]


----------



## JörnL

polina.hgswrkl said:


> Hallo,
> 
> vielen Dank für die Antwort!
> 
> Ich habe gerade im Internet gefunden, dass das nur für die Verben gilt, wenn sie tatsächlich modalverbähnlich mit einem Infinitiv verbunden sind, nicht wenn sie als Vollverben verwendet werden. Heißt das also, dass der Satz "Ich fühle Mitleid mit ihm" auch in Passiv umgesetzt sein kann? Für mich würde das aber seltsam klingen..


Die Gruppe ist aber wesentlich größer, vgl Nicht passivfähige Verben - mein-deutschbuch.de


----------



## polina.hgswrkl

JörnL said:


> Beispiele von nicht passivfähige Verben mit direktem objekt sind
> Du kannst das Geld behalten [XX Das Geld kann von dir behalten werden XX]
> Du darfst das [XX Das wird von dir gedurft XX]
> Ich kenne ihn [XX Er wird von mir gekannt XX]



Hi,

danke für die Antwort!

Diese Verben kenne ich aber schon, mich interessieren mehr die Verben, die Infinitiv ohne "zu" zu bilden und zwar "fühlen", "helfen" usw. In einigen Fällen, wie zum Beispiel "Ich fühlte Mitleid mit ihm" ist es mir nicht klar, ob ich hier das Passiv bilden kann


----------



## JörnL

polina.hgswrkl said:


> Hi,
> 
> danke für die Antwort!
> 
> Diese Verben kenne ich aber schon, mich interessieren mehr die Verben, die Infinitiv ohne "zu" zu bilden und zwar "fühlen", "helfen" usw. In einigen Fällen, wie zum Beispiel "Ich fühlte Mitleid mit ihm" ist es mir nicht klar, ob ich hier das Passiv bilden kann


Ich hätte besser lesen sollen...


----------



## polina.hgswrkl

JörnL said:


> Ich hätte besser lesen sollen...



Macht nichts! Machen Sie sich deswegen keine Vorwürfe


----------



## JörnL

"Es wurde inniges Mitleid empfunden" scheint mir zwar sehr poetisch, aber korrekt. Mit "gefühlt" ginge es dann grammatisch auch, wirkt aber wie ein Stilbruch. "Mit ihm wurde von mir Mitleid gefühlt" ist allzu hässlich. (>"Er wurde von mir bemitleidet").

Um Beispiele zu finden für Wahrnehmungsverben die einen Infinitivsatz bilden (also ohne zu), braucht es Sätze *mit einem zweiten Verb*: Ich sah ihn fallen. [XX Er wurde von mir fallen gesehen XX]. Es ist m.E. dieser Infinitiv ohne zu, der den Passiv unmöglich macht. Vgl. Ich sah seinen Fall > Sein Fall wurde von mir gesehen.


----------



## polina.hgswrkl

JörnL said:


> "Es wurde inniges Mitleid empfunden" scheint mir zwar sehr poetisch, aber korrekt. Mit "gefühlt" ginge es dann grammatisch auch, wirkt aber wie ein Stilbruch. "Mit ihm wurde von mir Mitleid gefühlt" ist allzu hässlich. (>"Er wurde von mir bemitleidet").
> 
> Um Beispiele zu finden für Wahrnehmungsverben die einen Infinitivsatz bilden (also ohne zu), braucht es Sätze *mit einem zweiten Verb*: Ich sah ihn fallen. [XX Er wurde von mir fallen gesehen XX]. Es ist m.E. dieser Infinitiv ohne zu, der den Passiv unmöglich macht. Vgl. Ich sah seinen Fall > Sein Fall wurde von mir gesehen.



Vielen vielen Dank!! Ich glaube, ich kann dann diesen Fall zu der Gruppe zuordnen wie "*feste Verbindungen von Verb und Nomen"*, "Mitleid fühlen" ist doch auch eine feste Verbindung, oder? Dann wirds schon geklärt


----------



## JörnL

polina.hgswrkl said:


> Vielen vielen Dank!! Ich glaube, ich kann dann diesen Fall zu der Gruppe zuordnen wie "*feste Verbindungen von Verb und Nomen"*, "Mitleid fühlen" ist doch auch eine fester Verbindung, oder? Dann wirds schon geklärt


Das ist eine feste Verbindung ja. Ich sehe aber den Zusammenhang mit 'Passivierbarkeit' noch nicht?


----------



## polina.hgswrkl

JörnL said:


> Das ist eine feste Verbindung ja. Ich sehe aber den Zusammenhang mit 'Passivierbarkeit' noch nicht?



Entschuldigung, ich habe nicht verstanden, was Sie meinen


----------



## JörnL

Fühlen + Akkusativobjekt ist passivfähig. Fühlen + Infinitiv-ohne-zu ist nicht passivfähig. Mit festen Verb-Nomen-Verbindungen hat das nichts zu tun, glaube ich.
Ich fühle es glühen [XX Es wird von mir glühen gefühlt XX]. Ich fühle den Wind > Der Wind wird von mir gefühlt.
Auch bei festen Verbindungen ist der Passiv nicht grundsätzlich unmöglich. Wir fühlten tiefe Angst > Eine tiefe Angst wurde von uns gefühlt.


----------



## polina.hgswrkl

JörnL said:


> Fühlen + Akkusativobjekt ist passivfähig. Fühlen + Infinitiv-ohne-zu ist nicht passivfähig. Mit festen Verb-Nomen-Verbindungen hat das nichts zu tun, glaube ich.
> Ich fühle es glühen [XX Es wird von mir glühen gefühlt XX]. Ich fühle den Wind > Der Wind wird von mir gefühlt.
> Auch bei festen Verbindungen ist der Passiv nicht grundsätzlich unmöglich. Wir fühlten tiefe Angst > Eine tiefe Angst wurde von uns gefühlt.



Achso, jetzt habs verstanden. In meinem Buch sieht es aber anders aus: "Einige feste Verbindungen von Verb und Nomen können ebenfalls kein Passiv bilden, Beispiele für nicht passivfähige feste Verbindungen von Nomen und Verb: in Not geraten, Anerkennung finden, zur Sprache kommen, unter Anklage stehen, Spaß machen usw". Vermutlich ist "Angst fühlen" keine feste Verbindung oder? Ich glaube, in diesem Sinne "Angst haben" passt besser dazu..


----------



## Hutschi

Das Problem ist: Was bedeutet: "Kann nicht"?

Bedeutet es:
1. unschön, "gestelzte Sprache" --  Eine tiefe Angst wurde von uns gefühlt.  Von mir wurde Mitleid mit ihm gefühlt
2. nicht idiomatisch --   Es wird von mir glühen gefühlt,  Mit ihm wurde von mir Mitleid gefühlt
3. nicht in der Alltagssprache, aber in spezieller Verwendung eventuell möglich. Meist ist aber Aktiv besser. - Strom wurde generell nicht gefühlt. Niemand fühlte bei all diesen Experimenten Strom.
4. semantisch falsch
5. syntaktisch falsch

Ich denke, nur 2. und 5. sind  wirklich falsch.
1. und 3. sind nur in bestimmtem Kontext und Stil falsch. Aktiv ist hier fast immer besser.
4. ist eventuell in manchem Kontext auch korrekt, es ist kontextabhängig. Zum großen Teil fällt es auch unter 1...3.

Ich unterscheide also: "Falsch" und  "es gibt bessere Lösungen."


----------



## JörnL

polina.hgswrkl said:


> Achso, jetzt habs verstanden. In meinem Buch sieht es aber anders aus: "Einige feste Verbindungen von Verb und Nomen können ebenfalls kein Passiv bilden, Beispiele für nicht passivfähige feste Verbindungen von Nomen und Verb: in Not geraten, Anerkennung finden, zur Sprache kommen, unter Anklage stehen, Spaß machen usw". Vermutlich ist "Angst fühlen" keine feste Verbindung oder? Ich glaube, in diesem Sinne "Angst haben" passt besser dazu..


I'm afraid I don't agree with every example of your book.Possible or at least passable is, imo, "Es wurde für diesen Vorschlag aber keine Anerkennung gefunden" (with a prepositional phrase, I admit)
I do agree with [XX Es wurde in Not geraten XX].
<Oh, ich habe automatisch auf Englisch umgeschaltet - also auf Deutsch weiter>
Er steht unter Anklage > Er wurde unter Anklage gestellt (weil man das mit 'stellen' sagt, braucht man den Passiv von stehen nicht)


----------



## polina.hgswrkl

Hutschi said:


> Das Problem ist: Was bedeutet: "Kann nicht"?
> 
> Bedeutet es:
> 1. unschön, "gestelzte Sprache" --  Eine tiefe Angst wurde von uns gefühlt.  Von mir wurde Mitleid mit ihm gefühlt
> 2. nicht idiomatisch --   Es wird von mir glühen gefühlt,  Mit ihm wurde von mir Mitleid gefühlt
> 3. nicht in der Alltagssprache, aber in spezieller Verwendung eventuell möglich. Meist ist aber Aktiv besser. - Strom wurde generell nicht gefühlt. Niemand fühlte bei all diesen Experimenten Strom.
> 4. semantisch falsch
> 5. syntaktisch falsch
> 
> Ich denke, nur 2. und 5. sind  wirklich falsch.
> 1. und 3. sind nur in bestimmtem Kontext und Stil falsch. Aktiv ist hier fast immer besser.
> 4. ist eventuell in manchem Kontext auch korrekt, es ist kontextabhängig. Zum großen Teil fällt es auch unter 1...3.
> 
> Ich unterscheide also: "Falsch" und  "es gibt bessere Lösungen."



Vielen vielen Dank für Ihre Hilfe!!!


----------



## polina.hgswrkl

JörnL said:


> I'm afraid I don't agree with every example of your book. "Dieses Thema ist nicht zur Sprache gekommen" is very common. Also possible or at least passable is, imo, "Es wurde für diesen Vorschlag aber keine Anerkennung gefunden" (with a prepositional phrase, I admit)
> I do agree with [XX Es wurde in Not geraten XX].
> <Oh, ich habe automatisch auf Englisch umgeschaltet - also auf Deutsch weiter>
> Er steht unter Anklage > Er wurde unter Anklage gestellt (weil man das mit 'stellen' sagt, braucht man den Passiv von stehen nicht)



Ja, es ist immer kompliziert, ein passendes Buch fürs Deutsch zu finden, die alle Feinheiten berücksichtigt. In noch einem Buch sehe ich auch, dass "Urteil fällen", "den Beweist führen" usw auch dazu gehören. Kann ich aber nicht "das Urteil wurde gefällt" sagen oder "Eine Entscheidung wurde getroffen"??.. Meiner Meinung nach klingt das ganz normal. So sieht es bei mir aus. 

Entschuldigung, dass ich Ihnen so viele Fragen stelle! Hoffentlich stört Sie das nicht. Für mich ist es einfach sehr wichtig ganz genau dieses Thema zu vestehen


----------



## Hutschi

polina.hgswrkl said:


> "das Urteil wurde gefällt" [...] "Eine Entscheidung wurde getroffen"


Beide sind korrekt.


----------



## polina.hgswrkl

Hutschi said:


> Beide sind korrekt.



Danke!!!
Das denke ich auch so, aber in meinem Buch ist es geschrieben, es sein unmöglich sich so auszudrücken. Man muss sich dann immer auf deutsche Quellen orientieren


----------



## Hutschi

Verwendet werden sie zum Beispiel in folgendem Kontext:

"Das Urteil wurde gefällt" , auch "Das Urteil ist gefällt."

Es spielt keine Rolle, wer das Urteil gefällt hat.
Das Urteil ist in seiner Art absolut, unwiderruflich.
Es kann eine fatalistische Bemerkung oder eine Mitteilung an den Verurteilten sein.
"Eine Entscheidung wurde getroffen" 

Es spielt keine Rolle, wer die Entscheidung getroffen hat. 
Die Entscheidung ist absolut, unwiderruflich.

Das sind nur Beispiele, weitere Fälle sind möglich.

Oft wird die Form in folgender Situation verwendet:
Man will oder kann nicht sagen, wer das Urteil gefällt hat oder die Entscheidung getroffen hat.


----------



## polina.hgswrkl

Hutschi said:


> Verwendet werden sie zum Beispiel in folgendem Kontext:
> 
> "Das Urteil wurde gefällt" , auch "Das Urteil ist gefällt."
> 
> Es spielt keine Rolle, wer das Urteil gefällt hat.
> Das Urteil ist in seiner Art absolut, unwiderruflich.
> Es kann eine fatalistische Bemerkung oder eine Mitteilung an den Verurteilten sein.
> "Eine Entscheidung wurde getroffen"
> 
> Es spielt keine Rolle, wer die Entscheidung getroffen hat.
> Die Entscheidung ist absolut, unwiderruflich.
> 
> Das sind nur Beispiele, weitere Fälle sind möglich.
> 
> Oft wird die Form in folgender Situation verwendet:
> Man will oder kann nicht sagen, wer das Urteil gefällt hat oder die Entscheidung getroffen hat.



Danke nochmal!! Ich verstehe jetzt, dass es sehr viel von dem Kontext abhängt. Man muss keine voreiligen Schlüsse ziehen, dass alle feste Verbindungen im Passiv nicht möglich sind


----------



## bearded

JörnL said:


> "Dieses Thema ist nicht zur Sprache gekommen" is very common.


Eigentlich ist das aber kein Passiv  - falls es als Beispiel von Passiv gemeint war..  Es ist nur Perfekt intransitiv.


----------



## polina.hgswrkl

Und noch eine Frage: kann ich den Satz "Er wird ein guter Sportler" im Passiv verwenden bzw. "Er wurde ein guter Sportler"?


----------



## JClaudeK

polina.hgswrkl said:


> kann ich den Satz "Er wird ein guter Sportler" im Passiv verwenden bzw. "Er wurde ein guter Sportler"?


Nein.

Hier ↓ findest Du eine gute Zusammenfassung der Passivregeln:


> http://deutschweb.bplaced.net/animationen/pdf/passiv.pdf
> Nicht passiv-fähige Verben: *Das Passiv kann mit fast allen Verben mit Akkusativ-Ergänzung gebildet werden.* Es gibt aber einige Verben, die kein Passiv bilden können (fast alle Verben mit dem Hilfsverb "sein" im Perfekt).







polina.hgswrkl said:


> Es gibt viele Gruppen von ihnen und zu einer gehören die Verben, die Infinitiv ohne "zu" zu bilden, zum Beispiel "sehen", "hören", "fühlen" usw.


Offensichtlich hast Du das falsch verstanden: _"Das gilt nur, wenn diese Verben *tatsächlich modalverbähnlich mit einem Infinitiv verbunden sind*, *nicht wenn sie als Vollverben verwendet werden."*_
Siehe hier:



> *Verben mit Infinitivanschluss ohne zu*
> Auch die modalverbähnlichen Verben mit Infinitivanschluss ohne zu sind nicht passivfähig. Zu diesen Verben gehören z.B.: sehen, hören, fühlen, spüren, lassen, ..
> Beispiel: Verb mit Infinitiv ohne zu – hören
> Aktiv: Er _hört_ den Zug kommen.
> Passiv: (nicht möglich)
> Beachte: Das gilt nur, wenn diese Verben tatsächlich modalverbähnlich mit einem Infinitiv verbunden sind, *nicht wenn sie als Vollverben verwendet werden.*
> Beispiel: Vollverb – hören
> Aktiv: Jugendliche _hören_ viel Musik.
> Passiv: Von Jugendlichen _wird _viel Musik _gehört_.


----------



## Hutschi

JörnL said:


> "Dieses Thema ist nicht zur Sprache gekommen"





bearded said:


> Eigentlich ist das aber kein Passiv  - falls es als Beispiel von Passiv gemeint war..  Es ist nur Perfekt intransitiv.


Das stimmt. _Dieses Thema ist nicht besprochen worden._ - So wäre formal die Passiv-Form.
Bedeutungsmäßig sind die Sätze praktisch gleich.


----------



## polina.hgswrkl

JClaudeK said:


> Nein.
> 
> Hier ↓ findest Du eine gute Zusammenfassung der Passivregeln:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Offensichtlich hast Du das falsch verstanden: _"Das gilt nur, wenn diese Verben *tatsächlich modalverbähnlich mit einem Infinitiv verbunden sind*, *nicht wenn sie als Vollverben verwendet werden."*_
> Siehe hier:



Danke!! Ja, zum ersten Mal habe ich wirklich das nicht beachtet


----------



## polina.hgswrkl

Und der Satz "er pflegt vor dem Schlaf eine Zeitschrift zu lesen" in "Es wurde von ihm gepflegt, eine Zeitschrift vor dem Schlaf zu lesen"?  "Die Besinnung wurde von ihm verloren"?


----------



## JClaudeK

polina.hgswrkl said:


> Und der Satz "er pflegt vor dem Schlaf eine Zeitschrift zu lesen" in "Es wurde von ihm gepflegt, eine Zeitschrift vor dem Schlaf zu lesen"?


Passiv nicht möglich!

Wie schon gesagt:  *Das Passiv kann mit fast allen Verben mit Akkusativ-Ergänzung gebildet werden.*
"pflegen etw. zu tun" - keine  Akkusativ-Ergänzung!




polina.hgswrkl said:


> "Die Besinnung wurde von ihm verloren"?


Theoretisch müsste das möglich sein (er verlor die Besinnung -  Die Besinnung wurde von ihm verloren )
aber semantisch ist das Unsinn.

"die Besinnung verlieren" ist ein feststehender Ausdruck, "verlieren" ist hier abstrakt gemeint.


----------



## polina.hgswrkl

JClaudeK said:


> Passiv nicht möglich!
> 
> Wie schon gesagt:  *Das Passiv kann mit fast allen Verben mit Akkusativ-Ergänzung gebildet werden.*
> "pflegen etw. zu tun" - keine  Akkusativ-Ergänzung!
> 
> 
> 
> Theoretisch müsste das möglich sein (er verlor die Besinnung -  Die Besinnung wurde von ihm verloren )
> aber semantisch ist das Unsinn.
> 
> "die Besinnung verlieren" ist ein feststehender Ausdruck, "verlieren" ist hier abstrakt gemeint.


Okay, vielen Dank!!


----------



## polina.hgswrkl

Ich weiß, dass es schon ein bisschen lächerlich klingt, aber ich mache weiter die Übungen zum diesen Thema und bin auch verwirrt. Ich hab gelesen, es sein unmöglich, das Passiv mit Modalverben zu bilden. Ich sehe den Satz "Der Student soll den Versuch wiederholen" und entscheide gleich, dass das Pasiv hier nicht möglich ist. In den Lösungen ist aber geschrieben: "Der Versuch soll vom Studenten wiederholt werden". Wieso??? Und der Satz "Wir beauftragen ihn die Fahrkarte zu lösen" wird auch in Passiv umgesetzt, "Er wird von uns beauftragt, die Fahrkarte zu lösen".


----------



## JörnL

bearded said:


> Eigentlich ist das aber kein Passiv  - falls es als Beispiel von Passiv gemeint war..  Es ist nur Perfekt intransitiv.


Ah, richtig! Hätte ich nicht übersehen dürfen .  "Wurde nicht zur Sprache gebracht" wird es dann.


----------



## JörnL

polina.hgswrkl said:


> Ja, es ist immer kompliziert, ein passendes Buch fürs Deutsch zu finden, die alle Feinheiten berücksichtigt. In noch einem Buch sehe ich auch, dass "Urteil fällen", "den Beweist führen" usw auch dazu gehören. Kann ich aber nicht "das Urteil wurde gefällt" sagen oder "Eine Entscheidung wurde getroffen"??.. Meiner Meinung nach klingt das ganz normal. So sieht es bei mir aus.
> 
> Entschuldigung, dass ich Ihnen so viele Fragen stelle! Hoffentlich stört Sie das nicht. Für mich ist es einfach sehr wichtig ganz genau dieses Thema zu vestehen


Als feste Verbindungen sind die natürlich nützlich, aber in diesem Kontext nicht, nein.


----------



## JörnL

polina.hgswrkl said:


> Und noch eine Frage: kann ich den Satz "Er wird ein guter Sportler" im Passiv verwenden bzw. "Er wurde ein guter Sportler"?


Es wird dann wieder: Sie haben ihn zu einem guten Sportler gemacht / Sie haben einen guten Sportler aus ihm gemacht. Kein Passiv, sondern ein anderes (und zwar transitives) Verb.


----------



## polina.hgswrkl

JörnL said:


> Es wird dann wieder: Sie haben ihn zu einem guten Sportler gemacht / Sie haben einen guten Sportler aus ihm gemacht. Kein Passiv, sondern ein anderes (und zwar transitives) Verb.


Danke!


----------



## anahiseri

JörnL said:


> I'm afraid I don't agree with every example of your book. "Dieses Thema ist nicht zur Sprache gekommen" is very common.
> . . . . .  . . .


Was meinst Du damit?  Ist der Beispielsatz nicht ein normaler Aktiv-Satz?


----------



## Hutschi

polina.hgswrkl said:


> ... In den Lösungen ist aber geschrieben: "Der Versuch soll vom Studenten wiederholt werden". Wieso??? Und der Satz "Wir beauftragen ihn die Fahrkarte zu lösen" wird auch in Passiv umgesetzt, "Er wird von uns beauftragt, die Fahrkarte zu lösen".


Beides ist korrekt und normale Verwendung des Passivs.

Der "normale" Vorgang ist:

Aktiv;
Subjekt Verb Objekt weitere Zusätze

Passiv:
Subjekt aktiv->Präpositionalobjekt passiv mit "von"
Objekt aktiv -> Subjekt

aktiv: Der Student soll den Versuch wiederholen. -> passiv: Der Versuch soll (vom Studenten) wiederholt werden. (Subjekt des Aktivs könnte in Passiv entfallen.)

Ich sehe hier keine der Formen, die nicht umgeformt werden können.


----------



## JClaudeK

polina.hgswrkl said:


> Ich hab gelesen, es sein unmöglich, das Passiv mit Modalverben zu bilden.


Das kann man so nicht  sagen!
Bei den meisten Sätzen mit den Modalverben "können, dürfen, müssen, sollen" kann  man  wohl ein Passiv bilden, *wenn ein direktes Objekt/ Akkusativobjekt vorhanden ist. *
So wie hier


polina.hgswrkl said:


> Ich sehe den Satz "Der Student soll den Versuch wiederholen." -> Der Versuch soll (vom Studenten) wiederholt werden.


Bei Sätzen mit "wollen, mögen" aber eher nicht.
z.B. Ich will/ möchte ein Bier. -> Ein Bier wird von mir gewollt/ gemocht. 
Ich will/ möchte eine Flasche Bier kaufen. - Passiv unmöglich!


----------



## polina.hgswrkl

Hutschi said:


> Beides ist korrekt und normale Verwendung des Passivs.
> 
> Der "normale" Vorgang ist:
> 
> Aktiv;
> Subjekt Verb Objekt weitere Zusätze
> 
> Passiv:
> Subjekt aktiv->Präpositionalobjekt passiv mit "von"
> Objekt aktiv -> Subjekt
> 
> aktiv: Der Student soll den Versuch wiederholen. -> passiv: Der Versuch soll (vom Studenten) wiederholt werden. (Subjekt des Aktivs könnte in Passiv entfallen.)
> 
> Ich sehe hier keine der Formen, die nicht umgeformt werden können.



Vielen Dank!!!


----------



## polina.hgswrkl

JClaudeK said:


> Das kann man so nicht  sagen!
> Bei den meisten Sätzen mit den Modalverben "können, dürfen, müssen, sollen" kann  man  wohl ein Passiv bilden, *wenn ein direktes Objekt/ Akkusativobjekt vorhanden ist. *
> So wie hier
> 
> Bei Sätzen mit "wollen, mögen" aber eher nicht.
> z.B. Ich will/ möchte ein Bier. -> Ein Bier wird von mir gewollt/ gemocht.
> Ich will/ möchte eine Flasche Bier kaufen. - Passiv unmöglich!


Vielen Dank!!!


----------



## JörnL

anahiseri said:


> Was meinst Du damit?  Ist der Beispielsatz nicht ein normaler Aktiv-Satz?


Ja, das war richtig dumm von mir . Und weil kommen intransitiv ist, lässt sich da auch kein Passiv bilden.


----------

